# GPS in the Kindle?



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, in your FAQ I just read about commands for the GPS in the Kindle.  Can this be true?


John


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> Leslie, in your FAQ I just read about commands for the GPS in the Kindle. Can this be true?
> 
> John


They say it is! I haven't done much with it myself, though....

Maybe someone else can report back?

L


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It is my understanding that the location is done via Whispernet, not GPS, which would require far different hardware and software.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The location function in the Kindle takes the location of the connected cell tower and associates it with the approximate location on Google Maps, thus presenting an approximate place marker on the map page. It's almost useless as far as accuracy is concerned, but it can give the user an idea of gas stations or restaraunts within a several-mile radius. It is NOT connected with the GPS system; it's merely a rough representation of location based on cell tower transmission.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

John,

The Whispernet feature is really nothing more than a cell phone built into the Kindle. As such, it may indeed have a GPS chip. Let me look.

Oh. There, I see you. 

You’re in Goose Creek, South Carolina. 


Jeff


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry. I stepped on a serious answer from Teninx.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx is correct. The Kindle is in no way connecting to the GPS satellite network, it’s a different tech altogether, using cellphone tower triangulation.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My GPS comment was intended as a joke. I had just been discussing South Carolina's involvement in the Revolutionary War with John by email. Sorry if I confused some people.

Jeff


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Sorry. I stepped on a serious answer from Teninx.





Jeff said:


> My GPS comment was intended as a joke. I had just been discussing South Carolina's involvement in the Revolutionary War with John by email. Sorry if I confused some people.
> 
> Jeff


I wasn't confused. . . .except by the concept of a serious answer from Teninx


Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've noticed that Teninx has been pretty serious all day. What do you suppose could cause that?


Jeff


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so old and senile sometimes I ferget whur I am.  Will my Kindle tell me?

What Buttons do I push


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Caution. Requires tinfoil hat.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried the GPS. (hitting alt-1) and it just gave me a bunch of addresses nowhere close to where I was. The closest was southern cali.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> I am so old and senile sometimes I ferget whur I am. Will my Kindle tell me?
> 
> What Buttons do I push


Here are the GPS shortcuts:

It seems there is a location capability (GPS?) in the CDMA module. The following shortcuts are programmed inside the browser.

Alt-1 show current location in google maps (cellphone tower receiving the call).
Alt-2 find gas station nearby
Alt-3 find restaurants nearby
Alt-4
Alt-5 find custom keyword nearby
Alt-D dump debug info to the log and toggle highlight default item
Alt-Z toggle zone drawing and show log

Like I said, I haven't really played with this so I am not an expert at all. Just posting the info.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Leslie.  I think I understand all except the Alt D and Alt Z part.  I looked into the web browsing stuff a little last night and find that the battery goes down fast when you do this stuff.  Since I am rarely more than 15 minutes from home I probably will not use.  I sure do like being able to look at my local weather radar and info from my local newspaper and tv station websites.  I have not purchased your book but have seen it mentioned.  Probably should have that.  I have printed the User Guide and indexed it and make my notes that I learn here in that.  Mucho Gracias


----------



## califgalinnh (Nov 13, 2008)

The one thing I did test yesterday was the use of Google Maps! It was a little slow and funky...but if you are out and about, are lost, need help and don't have a GPS in your car, you can always use Google Maps and get directions! It worked great for me!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I did that on Wednesday...Got lost looking for a good cheap place to get dimsum. I just googled it and found out I drove right pasted the restraunt.


----------

